
Show HN: A Webpack Development Server in a Plugin - andrew_
https://github.com/shellscape/webpack-plugin-serve
======
andrew_
And accompanying blog post [https://medium.com/@shellscape/plugin-to-a-fresh-
webpack-dev...](https://medium.com/@shellscape/plugin-to-a-fresh-webpack-
development-server-a8d4b859aa78)

